# I.D this piranha



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

My friend bought this piranha from big als about i say 2 years ago. it was sold as a black piranha, is it a black rhom? if so any thoughts on what kind? in person the p has a bluish hue, lemme know ur thoughts.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Moving this to the ID forum.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I wanna say rhom, but something about the way it looks is telling me compressus...

It's difficult to tell from the pics but it kinda looks like it has bars in the 2nd pic. If it has bars, it's more than likely a compressus.

Either way it's a nice fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice S. sanchezi.


----------



## AttackFish (May 12, 2008)

As stated before me, that is a Sanchezi.
They do look very similar to Rhombs, and I know some places have sold sanchezi's as rhoms to get more $$$


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

i dont think it is a sanchezi cause i have a sanchezi and this fish looks quite different from mine. I didnt check for visible belly scutes, but next time i am at his house i will look, also my sanchezi has a red belly this piranha does not.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MikeG Posted Today, 09:35 PM
> * i dont think it is a sanchezi *cause i have a sanchezi and this fish looks quite different from mine. I didnt check for visible belly scutes, but next time i am at his house i will look, also my sanchezi has a red belly this piranha does not.


Then why ask if you won't accept the ID? I can assure you, I've seen plenty S. sanchezi in my lifetime. That fish IS S. sanchezi.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike i told you everyfish is different in there own little way, frank is like the piranha god


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Frank is a piranha god??? i didnt know piranha had developed religion yet... looks like a sanchezi to me as well, except for the dark line on the tail fin in the first pic but in the second pic it isnt prominent suggesting more of a sanchezi, it might develop more reddish appearance with a better diet filled with caratanoids or maybe water quality is lacking. all in all its a nice looking healthy fish


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> Frank is a piranha god??? i didnt know piranha had developed religion yet... looks like a sanchezi to me as well, except for the dark line on the tail fin in the first pic but in the second pic it isnt prominent suggesting more of a sanchezi, it might develop more reddish appearance with a better diet filled with caratanoids or maybe water quality is lacking. all in all its a nice looking healthy fish


Cichlids evolved religion in the 1500s, so Piranhas should have it in the next century or so...

I think what waldron was saying is that Frank is more of a god to those of us who are piranha fans than to the fishes themselves, though they should consider Frank and David Schleser when they choose their first one.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lmao crazy fish


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice looking fish regardless. I think it looks like a sanch as well. 
Biz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> JustJoshinYa Posted Today, 10:33 AM
> Frank is a piranha god??? i didnt know piranha had developed religion yet... looks like a sanchezi to me as well, except for the dark line on the tail fin in the first pic but in the second pic it isnt prominent suggesting more of a sanchezi, it might develop more reddish appearance with a better diet filled with caratanoids or maybe water quality is lacking. all in all its a nice looking healthy fish





> Cichlids evolved religion in the 1500s, so Piranhas should have it in the next century or so...
> 
> I think what waldron was saying is that Frank is more of a god to those of us who are piranha fans than to the fishes themselves, though they should consider Frank and David Schleser when they choose their first one.


Thou shalt not have any other God's before me.......... or at least that's what I was thinkin'









Seriously though, it doesn't take a god or piranha god in this case to ID a fish. Experience is something that is learned and applied. I like to think that I know a bit more than some, but there are many more others that have a far more vast experience than I do. I'm just lucky they don't post here to prove it.
















But thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

no problem man,


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

i am not questioning anyones knowledge of p's and i respect the fact that hasstatus has a wealth of knowledge on the topic of piranhas. All i was saying is my sanchezi has visible belly scutes, and i read that that is a distinguishing characteristic of sanchezi. and this p does not have visible belly scutes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MikeG Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> i am not questioning anyones knowledge of p's and i respect the fact that hasstatus has a wealth of knowledge on the topic of piranhas. *All i was saying is my sanchezi has visible belly scutes, and i read that that is a distinguishing characteristic of sanchezi. and this p does not have visible belly scutes. *


The serra is but 1 feature that helps distinguish S. sanchezi, however the scutes are more extended on small juveniles, sub-adults (4-7 inches TL) they are not always seen. If you look at the ventral fins, there is a pronounced concavity on the belly. That is another characteristic of S. sanchezi, along with the eye, snout, jaw, and opercle (gill). Just to name a few things that I look at.


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > MikeG Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> > i am not questioning anyones knowledge of p's and i respect the fact that hasstatus has a wealth of knowledge on the topic of piranhas. *All i was saying is my sanchezi has visible belly scutes, and i read that that is a distinguishing characteristic of sanchezi. and this p does not have visible belly scutes. *
> 
> 
> The serra is but 1 feature that helps distinguish S. sanchezi, however the scutes are more extended on small juveniles, sub-adults (4-7 inches TL) they are not always seen. If you look at the ventral fins, there is a pronounced concavity on the belly. That is another characteristic of S. sanchezi, along with the eye, snout, jaw, and opercle (gill). Just to name a few things that I look at.


Thank you for backing up your answer. That was exactly the type of explanation i was hoping for!


----------

